# foo2zjs make fail - missing dc? [solved]

## selberbauer

Hi, i followed the Smba3/CUPS Howto on gentoo.org in one step i have to install the right driver for my printer (hp laserjet 1018) i looked on openprinting.org and found that i need a driver called "foo2zjs".

I downloaded it, extractet it and now i should start the "Makefile" with make as far nothing special the problem now ist that the makefile says that i need a package called "dc" and i could install this with "sudo apt-get install dc".

Portage doesnt lists a package called dc and now i dont know what i should do.

Does somebody now what this "dc" package could be?

```
server foo2zjs # ls

COPYING                 foo2qpdl.c           jbig.c

ChangeLog               foo2slx-wrapper.1in  jbig.h

INSTALL                 foo2slx-wrapper.in   jbig_ar.c

INSTALL.in              foo2slx.1in          jbig_ar.h

INSTALL.osx             foo2slx.c            lavadecode.1in

INSTALL.usb             foo2xqx-wrapper.1in  lavadecode.c

Makefile                foo2xqx-wrapper.in   macros.man

PPD                     foo2xqx.1in          modify-ppd

README                  foo2xqx.c            msexpand

README.in               foo2zjs-pstops.1in   oak.h

align.ps                foo2zjs-pstops.sh    oakdecode.1in

arm2hpdl.1in            foo2zjs-wrapper.1in  oakdecode.c

arm2hpdl.c              foo2zjs-wrapper.in   opldecode.1in

c5200mono.prn           foo2zjs.1in          opldecode.c

command2foo2lava-pjl.c  foo2zjs.c            osx-hotplug

crd                     foomatic-db          ppd-adjust

cups.h                  foomatic-test        printer-profile.1in

foo2hiperc-wrapper.1in  freebsd-install      printer-profile.sh

foo2hiperc-wrapper.in   gamma-lookup.ps      qpdl.h

foo2hiperc.1in          gamma.ps             qpdldecode.1in

foo2hiperc.c            getweb.in            qpdldecode.c

foo2hp.1in              gipddecode.1in       regress.txt

foo2hp.c                gipddecode.c         slx.h

foo2hp2600-wrapper.1in  hiperc.h             slxdecode.1in

foo2hp2600-wrapper.in   hipercdecode.1in     slxdecode.c

foo2lava-wrapper.1in    hipercdecode.c       testpage.ps

foo2lava-wrapper.in     hplj1000             usb_printerid.1in

foo2lava.1in            hplj1020.desktop     usb_printerid.c

foo2lava.c              hplj1020_icon.gif    xqx.h

foo2oak-wrapper.1in     hplj1020_icon.png    xqxdecode.1in

foo2oak-wrapper.in      hplj10xx.conf        xqxdecode.c

foo2oak.1in             hplj10xx.rules       zjs.h

foo2oak.c               hplj10xx.rules.old   zjsdecode.1in

foo2qpdl-wrapper.1in    hplj10xx_gui.tcl     zjsdecode.c

foo2qpdl-wrapper.in     icc2ps

foo2qpdl.1in            includer-man

server foo2zjs # make

#

# Dependencies...

#

      ***

      *** Error: dc is not installed!

      ***

      *** Install dc package

      *** for Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install dc

      ***

make: *** [all-test] Fehler 1

```

Last edited by selberbauer on Sun May 08, 2011 9:55 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Hu

Why are you building it by hand?  Portage has a package net-print/foo2zjs that should handle this for you.

----------

## selberbauer

Because the ebuild fails with an RMA vertification failure, i didnt found anything by google where the problem got solved so i thought when that i take easiest way would would be: install this mysterious DC package#

regards

----------

## Hu

If the ebuild does not work, you should file a bug or ask for help here.  What is the output of emerge --info?

----------

## selberbauer

There already many bug reports about this special bug:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=235955...

Because there doesnt seem a helpful answer i would take the manuel way..

so it would be helpful to help me with the "dc missing" problem then to open another unanswered bugreport...

----------

## Hu

Your link is invalid.  Assuming you meant ebuild failed for foo2zjs, which was answered by marking it as a duplicate of fixed bug net-print/foo2zjs-20080225 fails to build with Digest verification failed error, then the problem is that one or more of the upstream providers have changed the content of a distributed file and the ebuild has not been updated to reflect that.  Until the ebuild is updated, no one can build that particular configuration of net-print/foo2zjs.

Building a package outside the control of Portage is almost always the wrong thing to do, so it would be much better to fix this properly than to go off and build it by hand.  If you insist on doing this wrong, then emerge sys-devel/bc to get /usr/bin/dc.  Be aware that when it comes time to upgrade to a newer net-print/foo2zjs, you will be on your own to clean out the remnants of the older version.

----------

## selberbauer

the question is now "how long will a update take?", the bug is from 2008 has been solved is now again there.

I now that this isnt the finest way but when the update is out i can "umake" my build and emerge the official

thanks this is it bc was needed.

regards

----------

## Hu

 *selberbauer wrote:*   

> the question is now "how long will a update take?", the bug is from 2008 has been solved is now again there.

 That depends on how long it takes the developer to see your bug.  The fix is pretty easy to do.

----------

## selberbauer

I know, this information (which doesnt have to be true) was an interpretation of the bug dialog.

If it takes "again so long" for fixing isnt clear but i assume that it does

regards

----------

